# test prop and tren cycle and mix in test suspension



## mnpower (Aug 12, 2011)

So I am getting ready for one of the biggest meets of my life coming up here in a couple months. I am aiming for a goal to finally hit that 900lbs bench press.

I have been training my ass off, diet is right where it needs to be and have been running test prop for 4 weeks then the last 2 weeks ive been running prop ed at 100mg and tren eod at 100mg. I love my tren, but I am more expereinced with long ester test such as test e. 

As the meet draws closer I was thinking about running down the tren or lowering the dosage of test prop and tren ace to 50mg a day and adding in 100mg of test suspension ed

Like I have said I have never used test suspension but I have read so very good things. I am not looking to keep all the gains from it as I understand the quick cycle behind it but it would be a nice 2 week boost before the meet. 

Or would a guy be better keeping with the current cycle and getting some either dbol or anadrol to run?


----------



## GMO (Aug 12, 2011)

mnpower said:


> So I am getting ready for one of the biggest meets of my life coming up here in a couple months. I am aiming for a goal to finally hit that 900lbs bench press.
> 
> I have been training my ass off, diet is right where it needs to be and have been running test prop for 4 weeks then the last 2 weeks ive been running prop ed at 100mg and tren eod at 100mg. I love my tren, but I am more expereinced with long ester test such as test e.
> 
> ...


 
Some good questions there, mnpower. My question to you is, why cut back the anabolics dosage right before your meet? Why not run the Tren and test p the same, and add in 100mg of test susp ED preworkout or 50mg x2/day. That will truly boost your gains, and yeah if you are competing, I would throw some d-bol in there too. More strength is not a bad thing, right. Just make sure to up you AI dose a bit.


----------



## mnpower (Aug 12, 2011)

i am always afraid of diminishing returns...how much is to much to the point where you no longer see gains and are just throwing money at nothing. I see people load up stacks with all kinds of shit and wounder why.

I have nov. I am running now and I have letro on hand just in case. Any other support you think one should pick up? Ive never ran a cycle that "heavy" and I wanna be safe about it


----------



## GMO (Aug 12, 2011)

mnpower said:


> i am always afraid of diminishing returns...how much is to much to the point where you no longer see gains and are just throwing money at nothing. I see people load up stacks with all kinds of shit and wounder why.
> 
> I have nov. I am running now and I have letro on hand just in case. Any other support you think one should pick up? Ive never ran a cycle that "heavy" and I wanna be safe about it


 

Instead of nolva, you should be running an AI like Aromasin or A-dex. Nolva stops estrogen from binding to its receptor, but it does nothing to kill aromatization. An AI or aromatase inhibitor will stop this conversion and also free up more test. Also, with Tren you should be taking cabergoline to combat the progestin sides at atleast 0.5mg/wk. Aromasin is my AI of choice and for all that test you'll be jacking and d-bol, I would start at 25mg ed. Keep running the nolva for another week after starting the Aromasin, then drop it.

Are you going to PCT?  If so, what does your PCT look like?

If you are PCTing and not cruising, start running hcg at 500iu x2/wk right away through the end of your cycle.  This will aid in your recovery, which is especially needed with a 19-nor like Tren.


----------



## flexxthese (Aug 12, 2011)

GMO said:


> Instead of nolva, you should be running an AI like Aromasin or A-dex. Nolva stops estrogen from binding to its receptor, but it does nothing to kill aromatization. An AI or aromatase inhibitor will stop this conversion and also free up more test. Also, with Tren you should be taking cabergoline to combat the progestin sides at atleast 0.5mg/wk. Aromasin is my AI of choice and for all that test you'll be jacking and d-bol, I would start at 25mg ed. Keep running the nolva for another week after starting the Aromasin, then drop it.
> 
> Are you going to PCT?  If so, what does your PCT look like?
> 
> If you are PCTing and not cruising, start running hcg at 500iu x2/wk right away through the end of your cycle.  This will aid in your recovery, which is especially needed with a 19-nor like Tren.




Solid advice bro. But any reason for low dosing the dbol? If OP is looking to push 900lbs I assume he's a pretty solid brother, what reasoning are you looking at (that I'm overlooked) not to run 50mg/ed?


----------



## mnpower (Aug 12, 2011)

i was just planning on cruising onto the next cycle. probably take about 10 weeks off running 400 mg of test e a week? i was debating after the cycle to run some hcg while i cruise was lookin about 1000iu a week


----------



## GMO (Aug 12, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> Solid advice bro. But any reason for low dosing the dbol? If OP is looking to push 900lbs I assume he's a pretty solid brother, what reasoning are you looking at (that I'm overlooked) not to run 50mg/ed?


 
I never told him not to run the d-bol at 50mg ED.  The 25mg ED was my dosage for Aromasin, not d-bol. Sorry if it was confusing....


----------



## GMO (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, lucky you.  400mg/wk is pretty high for a cruise.  Most people stay around 200-250mg/wk.  TRT is usually 250mg every two weeks.



mnpower said:


> i was just planning on cruising onto the next cycle. probably take about 10 weeks off running 400 mg of test e a week? i was debating after the cycle to run some hcg while i cruise was lookin about 1000iu a week


----------



## flexxthese (Aug 12, 2011)

GMO said:


> I never told him not to run the d-bol at 50mg ED.  The 25mg ED was my dosage for Aromasin, not d-bol. Sorry if it was confusing....



Got it, carry on


----------



## mnpower (Aug 12, 2011)

so we have decided
100mg test prop ed
100mg tren ace eod
50mg dbol ed
100mg of test sus like 2 hrs before a workout
25 mg Aromasin
and if possible i should probably start 500 weekly of hcg


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you're already gonna be pinning every day, why not split your tren up to 50mg per day to keep your levels a little more stable?

If someone else could chime in, as I'm just going on logic.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe he wants more of a blood level spike for more mass gains.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 12, 2011)

900lb bench press???


----------



## MDR (Aug 12, 2011)

It is remarkable, but it has been done many times. Ryan Kennelly owns the record at 1075 I believe. There are a number of lifters over 1000 lbs with a bench shirt. Obviously far more with lifts over 900. The raw record (without a shirt) is still just over 700 or so, I think. I'm old enough to remember when Arcidi broke the record at 700, and we all thought that was unreal. Contests are judged a bit looser these days than back then, IMHO.

Arcidi's record stood for eight years at 700 lbs.  The major changes in the bench press records is due in large part to the advent of a superior version of the bench shirt.  The raw record has evolved very little.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 12, 2011)

Sides from less stable blood levels suck. And while injecting 100mg eod of tren instead of 50mg ed produces more sides (due to more blood level instability) it also increases that initial hormone spike, leaving levels higher than with the 50mg; in-tern promoting better quality strength/mass gains.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 12, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Sides from less stable blood levels suck. And while injecting 100mg eod of tren instead of 50mg ed produces more sides (due to more blood level instability) it also increases that initial hormone spike, leaving levels higher than with the 50mg; in-tern promoting better quality strength/mass gains.


 

Good to know Nohe... I was doing 100mg eod for a few days and prop ed. Just figured it was anymore benificial eod so I switched it up.  After reading that I may switch it back, as the sides weren't too noticable... other than sweating my ass of and a little insomnia.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 12, 2011)

Technically speaking, it's also perfectly fine to pin any prop ester eod as well. And what I said about the increased size/strength gains with eod for tren also applies to any prop ester (to an extent.)


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 12, 2011)

I would love to see a vid of the OP benching. That would be cool to view.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 12, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Technically speaking, it's also perfectly fine to pin any prop ester eod as well. And what I said about the increased size/strength gains with eod for tren also applies to any prop ester (to an extent.)


 

Yeah... I'm pinning the Test prop ed just to get my desired mg per week and tend to pin my tri's and delts the most... so I wanted to keep the ml to a minimum.  As for the tren I just figured it was a smarter move to pin 50mg ed rather than 100mg eod.

Thanks for the tips Nohe...  and sorry to the op for highjacking the thread a little.

Also  X2 what Heavy said about the video.  That would be nice to see brother.


----------



## MDR (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd have to agree about the video.  A 900 pound bench is a prodigious feat, even with a "super-shirt."


----------



## mnpower (Aug 12, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> If you're already gonna be pinning every day, why not split your tren up to 50mg per day to keep your levels a little more stable?
> 
> If someone else could chime in, as I'm just going on logic.



i agree i was thinking abuot that today as well


----------



## mnpower (Aug 12, 2011)

MDR said:


> It is remarkable, but it has been done many times. Ryan Kennelly owns the record at 1075 I believe. There are a number of lifters over 1000 lbs with a bench shirt. Obviously far more with lifts over 900. The raw record (without a shirt) is still just over 700 or so, I think. I'm old enough to remember when Arcidi broke the record at 700, and we all thought that was unreal. Contests are judged a bit looser these days than back then, IMHO.
> 
> Arcidi's record stood for eight years at 700 lbs.  The major changes in the bench press records is due in large part to the advent of a superior version of the bench shirt.  The raw record has evolved very little.




this will be done in a single ply bench shirt..on a side note i hate shirts and am very proud of my 620 raw bench. unfortunately this event is only single ply

i know many people who can get well over 600lbs out of a shirt and for that i hate gear(shirts)

people will argue the same with roids...but while you maybe enhanced to a point its still your body lifting the weights.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 13, 2011)

Honestly I would increase dose a bit the weeks before the comp. The worst thing you can do is drop dose but keeping it the same is also a mistake. The body is always fighting for homeostasis. Thats why gains diminish the longer you cycle. You can push "gains" by upping the dose or adding a strong compound at specific times. I would reserve this method for about 3-4 weeks before the meet. That way you will benefit from the increased AAS but your body won't have time to adapt and hit homeostasis.

Keep the Prop, add the suspension, add anadrol at 100mg daily and up the tren a bit. There is absolutely nothing more powerful than this combination for the serious PL'er.

100mg test prop ed
75mg tren ace ed
100mg Anadrol ed
100mg of test suspension 2 hrs before a workout

You may mix all injectables in the same pin and shoot all at once no problem. Btw, I have studied diminishing returns for years and you are nowhere near that amount. If you have any questions or want to see any studies feel free to ask.


----------

